# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO TEORICO PRACTICO DE DESHIDRATADO DE FRUTA Y HORTALIZAS

## AALINAT

Estimados Amigos, 
Queremos invitarlos al curso que vamos a dictar este *12 de abril * Lugar:  Av. Industrial 781  203 
                (Alt. Av. 25 Argentina)
Precio:  S/. 120
Cuenta Corriente BCP Soles: 191-1443215-0-28
Consultas e inscripciones: aalinat@peru.com - informes@aalinat.com
Teléfono: 425 - 3388 curso deshidratado 12.04.14.jpg* 
Los esperamos!!*Temas similares: Curso Teórico Practico: DESHIDRATACIÓN DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios.

----------

